# Buncombe County



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll show you my spot if you show me yours. :-D


----------



## wnc_forager (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm in Arden, and I'm heading south to look somewhere a little warmer today. I tried following a creek bed near the Blue Ridge Parkway yesterday, as well as another nature preserve, with no luck. 

I intend on trying between Columbia, SC, and Augusta, GA. If I find something, I'll be sure to say something


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

I tried a creek bed on the Parkway last week to no avail. I'm going to check a few spots this week, including the Biltmore Estate trails, which are rife with poplar groves. I think that may be an untapped hunting site. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## katamount (Feb 23, 2017)

Hey WNC Forager, want to hit up some burn sites together? I'm thinking with all the fires we had in the area this year, we could have some good luck!


----------



## heyu (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone looking in wnc I'm at 2100 ft rained here hard last night I've not went out looking yet I had a good luck last year hoping for a repeat


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I will be in the Gatlinburg area this weekend. Can anyone provide any tips on types of areas to hunt for the blacks in the mountains. I find them in KY in areas of poplar/hickory typically on N and E facing slopes and on ridge tops. That warm rain last night should have them popping.


----------



## wnc_forager (Feb 27, 2017)

I know of a few burn sites from the Shope Creek fire last year, but I have heard mixed reports about the east coast and burn site morels. I'm no expert on burn sites, so if someone knows more, I'd love if they chimed in.

Katamount, I was thinking about taking a hike on Saturday, temperatures willing. I got some of the rain that heyu is talking about, and I'm going to check my immediate surroundings until then! I'm sure I'll proudly post a picture if I find anything before then!

ricard76 - I would be looking for the south facing slopes currently, especially since it has been so cold. Towards the end of the season you would look for the north slopes, as they are cooler.

Good luck everyone, I think we are really close to "the time"


----------



## heyu (Apr 18, 2013)

Under torn bush ditch lines hickory sycamore popular


----------

